# Sethuraman Estate robusta coffee



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi,

This is a quick recommendation for the single origin Sitara Mandarin robusta from Sethuraman Estate, and specifically that coffee as roasted by Real Deal Roasters. Whilst I've been consistently impressed with this roaster, the reason I am taking the time to mention them here today is that despite there being a small hicough with an order, I was impressed with the speed and grace with which they remedied it. Such a rare thing today to find customer service of this calibre, or at least so I find.

Anyway, this is a link to their site and the coffee and question and I heartily recommend it. (link to website removed by mod) Also, please note, I have no connection whatsoever with the company in question save for being a satisfied customer.

The coffee in question is bursting with flavour. It's not the most delicate of creatures, but it has a nicely rounded flavour profile and a creamy mouthfeel.

Should anyone have links to other high quality robustas available in the UK, then please feel free to share them here as they are few and far between.


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry, could someone please move this into the above UK Based Roasters sticky thread. Thank you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@Andrewjlennon. Appreciate your enthusiasm for the roastery you linked to in the above post but if they want to consider advertising on the forum, they need to contact site admin first.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am a Sucker for trying things!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I am a Sucker for trying things!


But robusta? Surely there are redline issues LOL


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will try anything......probably end up cutting it into something else. I like a kick so why not?


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi,

Sorry, I didn't realise I was contravening the rules and wouldn't have done so intentionally. I saw others link to roasters they liked in the above UK Based Roasters thread, but didn't realise that these companies had paid to have their names mentioned.

Regardless, this robusta is lovely. Yes, dfk41, I think it would go really well with something chocolatey or smokey, so it would be worth expeimenting. The thing is though that it's genuinely a robusta that can hold it own being drunk without being blended with arabica, and it's wholly worth searching for.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have added Real Deal Roasters


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered 500 gms, just out of interest. It was under £11 delivered so I can tick it off the list of things to try! If anyone is passing by, they are most welcome!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking forward to your review of it ... Keep us posted


----------



## Andrewjlennon (Feb 1, 2016)

How did you find this coffee?

Again, I'm pretty keen to try and source some other high grade robustas, but can't seem to find any in the UK.


----------

